# small fish to go with cichlids..?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey yall, im not sure what kind of cichlids i want to get right now, but i was wondering what are other colorful and maybe rare fish that i can a small school of to go well with my cichlids, ill have 40gallon tank, 2 cichlids, 1 pleco 2 corys and maybe 2 kuhli loaches, or something like that. i wanted to get some bumblebee gobies, but now i have found that they are brackish. are there any other little fish like them with bright colors to go well with cichlids? thanks !


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

It all depends on what type of cichlids you decide to get... There are many different varieties, each with different temperments, different water conditions needed, and different sizes. There's no way to answer you until we know what type you want.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

are you saying that you have two cichlids now? or that you want to have two? corys should be in a group of atleast 6. if you want a pleco, you should go with the rubbernose or bushynose, they both do well in a 40g.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

also, what are you going to do with your other fish?


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

what fish u have now what fish u want and what are conditions.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ALFA WOLF said:


> what fish u have now what fish u want and what are conditions.


what? haha


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

wha i how. wrong thread lol how that happen.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

oh yea the fish that i have listed all died, i havent gotten that changed, its all in another post. no i have no fish at this moment, im just looking into things so i know what i want to get exactly when i clean out my tank and start cycling it. do corys have to be in such large groups, i was gonna get a pair, or maybe some clown loaches, as well as a pair of kuhli loaches, a pair of maybe african cichlids and a small school of little fish, and a pleco, i have no idea what i want, just looking to find some colorful, maybe rare and compatible fish....?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i like the rams, they are small and colorful..? im thinking also about getting 4-6 small cichlids, some corys or clowns and a pair of kuhli loaches and a pleco, but what are some cichlids that will stay small enough that my 40gallon wont be too crowded ??


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well, clown loaches should be in groups also, but 40g is way too small for even one. just to name a few, you could have kribs red zebras,yellow labs, socofoli (sp?) keyhole cichlids,


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you could also have the kuhli loaches and rams, but i was taught that they like sand better. what is your ph and hardness typically at?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

well all my fish just died, so i have just taken out all the water, i havent started cycling yet, right now im looking into fish and learning so that i can get a couple and have what i want once im done cycling. 
i really like these ones that are all blue with yellow top fins and back fins, i want a pair of them and a pair of some red ones, 
you said the clowns wont go, what about a couple cory cats with a pair of kuhli's ?


----------



## betta (Jan 20, 2005)

I have 3 clown loaches in a 50 gallon with 7 Angels that are very large and two chocolate cichlids and several corries and two very large pleco's and they are all doing great with lots of live plants.....and they seem to be growing and doing just fine....main thing is good water changes and biological filtration.......and you can keep many fish together if the others don't fit in each others mouth........


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

wow that is a lot of fish !


----------

